# 55# 12v with 2 batteries.



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

No issues whatsoever! Just make sure the batteries are the same and both topped off with a full charge.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to have a 55# bow mount and an 80# stern mount so I had 2 batteries. I could wire them in series or parallel depending on which motor I took and either worked fine. For the same thrust/speed I think the 55 in parallel will drain the batteries sooner.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Get a pair of golf cart charging plugs and wire them the way you choose. When you need the second battery, put it in its box and plug it in. Easy peasy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks fellas, what I figured, but electrical stuff is a weak point for me.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Batteries drain on a


EvanHammer said:


> I used to have a 55# bow mount and an 80# stern mount so I had 2 batteries. I could wire them in series or parallel depending on which motor I took and either worked fine. For the same thrust/speed I think the 55 in parallel will drain the batteries sooner.


12 v system will be stronger than drain on a 24v system. 
Likewise from a 24v to 36 v 
Several guys i fish w carry spare 12v Reasons for not running in parallel vary , but space / balance usually the issue


----------

